# Excel As Your Database كتاب رائع و مفيد للمهندسين الصناعيين



## Kharashy (6 يونيو 2010)

Excel As Your Database

Free Download (Book & Worksheets)

Excel As Your Database guides those of you who need to manage facts and figures yet have little experience, budget, or need for a full-scale relational database management system. You’ll learn how to use Excel to enter, store, and analyze your data.

This book is written and organized in a way that assumes you have some familiarity with Excel, but not with databases. The book features quick-start solutions, practice exercises, troubleshooting tips, and best practices.

* This book covers Excel 2007 and 2003.
* The author clarifies not just how to use a technique, but under what realistic scenarios.
* The text features step-by-step, how-to procedures.
* Try-it-out exercises are based on realistic sample data.


Download the book
http://www.ziddu.com/download/10121020/ExcelAsYourDatabase.pdf.html 


Download the worksheets 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/10140933/Excel_as_Your_Database-3406.zip.html 
​


----------



## free2nermean (8 يونيو 2010)

MeRcI

:7:​


----------



## ammartaha (9 يونيو 2010)

I thanks for you


----------



## صناعي1 (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ساكانا (14 يونيو 2010)

مشكور ياحبيب


----------



## المهندس أمجد (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك.............


----------



## المهندس505 (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## walaa m (18 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على المحاضره الجميله


----------



## lo2yking (20 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا لك.*


----------



## دسوقي (23 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## goodmaan55 (11 يوليو 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عماد محمود (12 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

اذا سمحت ممكن حضرتك تعطينا فكرة عن كيفية الاستفادة من هذا الكتاب


----------



## mohamed Aied (14 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الوفاء (19 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## aga63 (16 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر على الكتاب القيم والمجهود الكبير.


----------

